# Family Guy 9/27 *spoilers*



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

This was the best one in a long time. I nearly split a gut at the end of that Walt Disney universe.

"Nope, this is just the universe of misleading portraiture."

"You want role reversal? Pick up my poop. Pick up my poop!"

"Hi, I'm Blake Carrington and this is my human, Gabe."
"Ohhhh, what?"

"Did you have the shuffle button on?"

But the real winner of the night: "I swear to God, I hope the next universe we go to is all Koreans."


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

The "Robot Chicken" universe was funny too!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Slam bang premiere! Family Guy is BACK! 

Loved the Japan-verse too.

God I really love this show.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

"The Road to ..." are always good, but this was the best. 

Quagmire singing he loves pie. :up:


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

A "hot" Meg walking down the street to Van Halen's 'Drop Dead Legs' ... yeah.
:up:


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Looks like Seth Macfarlane is well on his way to earning his $100 million contract.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

The Disney bit was hilarious although I'm half expecting legal action from the Disney Co.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Hilarious premiere! Glad they're back!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

This is from memory since I've deleted it, but in the hot Meg universe:

"You should see Lois. You'd need a wheelchair for your penis".

FG is back and life is good again.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Langree said:


> The "Robot Chicken" universe was funny too!


 Especially when they said something about having 30 seconds on a real network and Seth Green/Chris screamed back.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Great episode! Literally a 1000 great bits. I am definitely NOT deleting this episode. This is one of those episodes you can watch 50 times and still find something new. 

I love FG although I am not a Family Guy-ologist. However, IMO, I think the strongest episodes were in Season 4 (the first season upon returning from cancellation) back in 2005. Anyone????  

You had Petarded, Patriot Games, Cleveland-Lorretta Quagmire, etc...


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Excellent premiere!

The Disney bit was outstanding and the whole episode was very funny throughout.

KD


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi ALL,

Yes, this episode was very good. But I was disappointed that it was not in HD. The Cleveland Show, which is a spinoff from the Family Guy, is in HD, so I assumed that this season FG would also be HD. Does anyone know if FG will eventually go HD?

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Gerryex said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Yes, this episode was very good. But I was disappointed that it was not in HD. The Cleveland Show, which is a spinoff from the Family Guy, is in HD, so I assumed that this season FG would also be HD. Does anyone know if FG will eventually go HD?
> 
> ...


I thought it was pretty funny that the Cleveland Show did their farewell to the Family Guy universe in SD and then showed it switching to HD.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Gerryex said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Yes, this episode was very good. But I was disappointed that it was not in HD. The Cleveland Show, which is a spinoff from the Family Guy, is in HD, so I assumed that this season FG would also be HD. Does anyone know if FG will eventually go HD?
> 
> ...


I am glad that I am not the only one out there ranting and raving about this!!! 

Family Guy has made more money that any other show in the last decade! The least they could do is broadcast in HD! Cheap Fox [email protected]!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Gerryex said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Yes, this episode was very good. But I was disappointed that it was not in HD. The Cleveland Show, which is a spinoff from the Family Guy,


 Excuse me - _the_ Family Guy?



> _is in HD, so I assumed that this season FG would also be HD. Does anyone know if FG will eventually go HD?_


I am under the impression that it will switch to HD sometime this season. Keep in mind that the first few FG episodes being aired were made as part of the previous "production season" (to make sure there would be episodes ready for the start of the fall season), which was in SD; The Cleveland Show did not have this problem, so it started with HD episodes.

I do know that _Something, Something, Something, Dark Side_ will be released on Blu-Ray in December (although it may not air on Fox until next May), so there's at least one episode (well, two, since it's an hour long) in HD.

-- Don


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

I'm really tired of Stewie being gay; I miss evil genius Stewie. What ever happened to him?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

He's always been an evil genius with gay undertones.
Or is it gay genius with evil undertones.
Or an evil gay with genius undertones.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

steve614 said:


> He's always been an evil genius with gay undertones.
> Or is it gay genius with evil undertones.
> Or an evil gay with genius undertones.


Whatever it is, there used to a lot more evil and lot less gayness.

Not that there's anything wrong with that! 

But, seriously. There is. It's not funny anymore. It's far too overplayed, and has been for a long time.


----------



## Dirk Legume (Nov 29, 2004)

pigonthewing said:


> Whatever it is, there used to a lot more evil and lot less gayness.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that!
> 
> But, seriously. There is. It's not funny anymore. It's far too overplayed, and has been for a long time.


DAMN YOU! Vile pigonthewing...

Trust me, you're uppance...will come.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Best Sliders episode ever.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

pigonthewing said:


> I'm really tired of Stewie being gay; I miss evil genius Stewie. What ever happened to him?


I don't really care for the gay Stewie but I never liked evil Stewi, so hopefully they'll come up with something else for me


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Sherminator said:


> Best Sliders episode ever.


Actually, ya know what was a really good episode of Sliders?



I like to describe it as, "what would've happened had Lifetime bought the rights to Sliders instead of the Sci-Fi Channel," adding, "and handled it well."


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Outstanding! Lots of great lines that I'm sure will become internet memes.

You want role reversal? Pick up my poop!

The Disney spoof had me splitting a gut laughing.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Gregor said:


> You want role reversal? Pick up my poop!


>I don't have a plastic bag.

>Here's a thin napkin.

ROFL!!!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> "Hi, I'm Blake Carrington and this is my human, Gabe."
> "Ohhhh, what?"
> 
> "Did you have the shuffle button on?"


Had to stop after the shuffle button as I was laughing so hard. I think there was something in the Simpsons that made me laugh really hard too.

Did the names in the first quote have any relevance? (Blake Carrington is from Dynasty I think, what about Gabe?)


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Was the low-resolution/blocky world a reference to something?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Langree said:


> The "Robot Chicken" universe was funny too!


I wish they'd spent more time there.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

While I thought this was funny, it felt like MacFarlane just had a bunch of ideas that he couldn't work a whole episode around so he slapped them together in this episode. I didn't think it was one of his best, but there were many LoL moments. A so so episode of FG makes me laugh better than the best of most other sitcoms.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> While I thought this was funny, it felt like MacFarlane just had a bunch of ideas that he couldn't work a whole episode around so he slapped them together in this episode. I didn't think it was one of his best, but there were many LoL moments. A so so episode of FG makes me laugh better than the best of most other sitcoms.


isn't that FG? a loose plot with like 50 cut scenes?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

All those cut scenes reminds of the time I...


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> But the real winner of the night: "I swear to God, I hope the next universe we go to is all Koreans."


Interesting that Fox allowed that joke about Koreans.

CBS wouldn't.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Evil Monkey and Angry Chicken Universes were suspiciously absent!


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

nataylor said:


> Was the low-resolution/blocky world a reference to something?


Home Movies, maybe?

(don't watch it, so, not sure...)


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

swizzlest said:


> Home Movies, maybe?
> 
> (don't watch it, so, not sure...)


Hum... maybe (don't watch it either.) Is there a cartoon where people say "Nahhhh!" a lot?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mattack said:


> Did the names in the first quote have any relevance? (Blake Carrington is from Dynasty I think, what about Gabe?)


The only person I can think of who's usually called 'Gabe" (as opposed to "Gabriel") is Gabe Kaplan of _Welcome Back, Kotter_ - since they're both 1970s/early-80s ABC shows, I assumed he was referencing that.

-- Don


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Mrs Kennedy eating her hamburger husband's brains was so wrong, yet so right.

I had to pause after that one.

-smak-


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

smak said:


> Mrs Kennedy eating her hamburger husband's brains was so wrong, yet so right.
> 
> I had to pause after that one.
> 
> -smak-


You mean Mrs. McCheese.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smak said:


> Mrs Kennedy eating her hamburger husband's brains was so wrong, yet so right.
> 
> I had to pause after that one.
> 
> -smak-


There's nothing distasteful about this is there?

No, of course not. He's made of hamburger.

(or something like that). I too had to pause and laugh at that.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

aindik said:


> You mean Mrs. McCheese.


Same diff 

-smak-


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sherminator said:


> Best Sliders episode ever.


I liked the Quantum Leap reference..."hoping the next leap is the one that takes us...home."

I was waiting for it and it still cracked me up.


----------

